
A Quarter of Americans Have Never Eaten Vegetables - spking
https://www.studyfinds.org/stunning-survey-reveals-1-in-4-adults-has-never-eaten-vegetables/
======
uberman
Article states:

 _" 91.4% of respondents enjoy eating corn. Potatoes came in an extremely
close second at 91.2%, while carrots and tomatoes were tied for the third-
most-liked vegetable at 89%."_

Article then states:

 _" One in four respondents say they’ve actually never eaten a vegetable at
all!"_

So which is it?

